# core i7 laptops available in india



## agpraneet (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought I should start some discussion about core i7 laptops which are available in india as i'm planning to buy one

I know of only one i.e. studio 15 core i7

HP ones still do not appear in India


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 25, 2009)

intel has just annouced i7 for laptops. i dont expect to see one in India befor 10 mnths and that too below 70K


----------

